# ehMac NHL Playoffs Pool (Friday Deadline!)



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

*ehMac NHL Playoffs Pool*

*Join the ehMac NHL Playoffs hockey pool (just like the one we've been using for regular season play) 
- Hurry though, the deadline for round 1 is 7:00 p.m. ET, Friday, April 21*

Use the link below and choose the Group, "*ehMac NHL Playoffs*"...

http://contest.blastpromo.com/cgi-bin/sportsnet-hk_playoff06/groups.cgi

Use the same password as before... "*jockstrap*"


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

gw, the group is slowly growing.


----------



## Ants (May 6, 2003)

just tried using the 'random picks' option and it suggested a pretty good lineup.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

Dr G, they haven't posted a deadline for 'Round 2' submissions, but hopefully it'll work out time-wise for your honeymoon absence.

If not, there's always Internet Cafes to consider...
_(Honey, I'm just going to get us a couple of lattes, I'll be right back dear.)_


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

Ants said:


> just tried using the 'random picks' option and it suggested a pretty good lineup.


Funny you should mention that! I'm second guessing many of the picks I've made for the 1st round. I'll bet the random picks are better, or at least a good jumping off point to work from.

Thanks Ants!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

gw, this is going to be a computer/internet-free vacation. The only digital device being brought down will be a camera.


----------



## JPL (Jan 21, 2005)

I no longer follow hockey but this could be fun so I used the random picks as well and "we shall see".


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

JPL, that is sort of like using "Instapicks" in Lotto-6-49. Sometimes it has worked. Good luck.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

When I looked at my concensus picks, I realized that I had all of the favorites. So, I flipped a coin, and when it came up tails, I changed from the top-picked players in one of the Conferences. Thus, I may be called brilliant of quite foolish comes next week. We shall see.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

Dr.G. said:


> gw, this is going to be a computer/internet-free vacation. The only digital device being brought down will be a camera.


As it should be. That makes it a true vacation.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Very true, gw. Very true.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

I actually took Legace over Kiprusoff in the first round for my "West Goalies" pick. This might come back to bite me, Kiprusoff is this season's best goalie for sure. But heck, why not deviate a bit? :yikes:

I just can't imagine the Oilers beating the Wings, but I can imagine (although unlikely) the Ducks squeaking out a win against the Flames. Yet, in the playoffs, anything can happen.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

gw, I am facing the same sorts of quandaries.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

If Ottawa gets shut out tonight, I take full blame. At the last minute, I shifted many of my picks back to the Ottawa gunners. Thus, the "kiss of death" that almost blew it for me in the second half of the regular season pool might again be with me. Thus, if my players don't score, Ottawa may be doomed. We shall see. I am hoping for an Ottawa-Calgary or Rangers-Calgary Stanley Cup final. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

I spoke too soon. Just after I posted the pre post facto mea culpa, Ottawa has scored four goals. Now, if only the Rangers could do this well. We shall see.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

Dr.G. said:


> I spoke too soon. Just after I posted the pre post facto mea culpa, Ottawa has scored four goals. Now, if only the Rangers could do this well. We shall see.


I think the Rangers will do well, because I changed my gut instinct pick, Michael Nylander, to Spezza at the last second. :baby:

Not that Spezza is a bad pick, but just watch Nylander rack up the assists for the NYR.

I couldn't believe that the Wings outshot the Oilers 57/25, yet the Oilers nearly won. That's the playoffs though.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

gw, the real team that wins shall be the team with the hottest goalie. I am still hoping for a Rangers-Calgary or Ottawa-Calgary Stanley Cup finals. We shall see.


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

All I can say is that Wade Redden is a stud. His mom passed away 3 days ago and he was the first star tonight. A goal and two assists.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

iPetie is our man today. Kudos, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

I can't believe how tight this race has become for all of us.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

One thing I must remember (we must remember) for next season is...
a team that is hot going into the playoffs (ie: New Jersey and Buffalo) will likely carry that through. And the opposite is true as well (ie: New York and Carolina).

Nothing is ever carved in stone with playoff hockey, but there are some things that seem to be a trend.

PS:
Dr G., I feel for the Rangers fans, I really thought they'd be a force. It's just not to be this season it would seem. I also thought Dallas was going to clean up. Which just shows how much I have to learn.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

gw, the Rangers died in the last week of so of the regular season and that carried over for them in the playoffs. Losing Jagr has not helped.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Go Habs!!!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Nuts.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

Dr.G. said:


> Nuts.


I know. The loss of Koivu could be quite significant. We'll find out soon enough.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

We shall see, gw. I really do want to see some Canadian team win the Stanley Cup this year.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

I guess I shall have to make my picks now, and hope that their teams get to the next round. We shall see.


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

Hope you're enjoying your time off more than I enjoyed the outcome of the Ottawa Buffalo game the other night.

Boy, the schedule is really bad this year. Dora in Ottawa and who knows what else in other cities has made things confusing to follow. The NHL need to tighten up the rules for member clubs and the venues they play in. 

Still fun though.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Being away just as teams were being eliminated really messed me up in this pool.


----------



## mannypwife (Feb 15, 2005)

Welcome back Dr. G! Hope your trip was wonderful.


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

I think you'll be back Dr G. We shall see how my Sens do tonight. Hopefully they'll win and deliver me many points. 
I think you'll be back in this pool before it's all said and done.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

We shall see, mi amigo. We shall see. Que sera, sera.


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

2-1 Sabres. That stings a bit!


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

I'm bummed about the Sens, I was (still am) hoping that they'd get to the big dance and win it all. Those darned pesky Sabres though. Grrrr.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

The Sens will pull through ........... I hope. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

iPetie and gw, I think that it's time to Send in the Doxies to help save the Sens.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

Dr.G. said:


> iPetie and gw, I think that it's time to Send in the Doxies to help save the Sens.


These playoffs have not gone at all how I thought they would.
Maybe the Doxies could chase Hasek into the net for this "do or die" game tonight.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

gw, I shall have to show Hasek the Way of the Doxie. It might be their only hope.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Luckily, Pothier owns a long haired mini doxie. Go Sens!!!!!!!!


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

Bye Sens, I can't believe you couldn't dominate one game against the Sabres.  

Strangest playoffs I've ever seen.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

gw, I was expecting a Calgary-Ottawa Stanley Cup final, so I too am among the stunned hockey fans. Actually, if Edmonton cannot win now, I would like to see Buffalo take the Cup for the first time.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Go Oilers!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bryanc (Jan 16, 2004)

I will be pleasantly surprised if the battered, last-to-make-the-playoffs Oilers can beat the well-rested Mighty Ducks. But, despite living near Whyte Ave, and therefore having to deal with the bedlam all night after an Oiler win, I'm still pulling for them.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

bryanc, if they win the Stanley Cup, you shall have to celebrate for the rest of us.


----------



## bryanc (Jan 16, 2004)

I'm not sure I'm up to celebrating for all the rest of you... but I might go try to find SINC for a beer.

I was just reading today that, during the regular season, Edmonton played Anaheim 4 times, and won all four games (one in a shootout, the others more decisively). So they may be able to prevail again. It's been a long time since the Oilers got this far, and they certainly seem to have momentum. As long as no one gets injured, I think they have as good a chance as any of the remaining teams.

There is certainly lots of evidence of Olier-mainia around town. If they beat the Ducks, it's going to start getting really crazy around here.

Cheers


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

I'm all but certain that the Oilers will take the first game in Anaheim, they have momentum and confidence from their convincing series win just 2 days ago. The Ducks have been sitting around and wondering about those pesky Oilers. They'll be hard pressed to match the Oilers intensity in game one.
And you're right bryanc, the Oilers have owned the Ducks at home, so that bodes well for Edmonton in this series... Oilers in 6.

I must admit, I've been wrong in all my predictions this playoff year. So take the above prediction with a grain of salt. But hey...

Go Oilers Go!!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

gw, I shall not watch the game. Whenever I watch the game on TV, the team I am rooting for loses. So, I shall follow the game online.


----------



## bryanc (Jan 16, 2004)

Thanks Dr.G, your sacrifice is appreciated


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

bryanc, in that the game does not even start until 10:30PM here in St.John's, I shall have to wake up on Sat. morning to hear how the Oilers won.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

I am really tired. I might have to wait until tomorrow morning to hear that the Oilers won game #2. I shall not watch them on TV to give them a fair shot at this victory.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

iPetie, have you opted out of this competition? Your wife is doing well, but it seems as if you forgot to change your picks. I was about to change my goalies to go with DR of Edmonton, but the time was over to change picks.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

I forgot too Dr. G. I have a couple of eliminated players in my list. I think I lost interest after the Sens got knocked out.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

gw, after the Rangers lost, I was pulling for any Canadian team or Buffalo (I always liked that city).


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

Dr.G. said:


> iPetie, have you opted out of this competition? Your wife is doing well, but it seems as if you forgot to change your picks. I was about to change my goalies to go with DR of Edmonton, but the time was over to change picks.


Yes Dr. G. I did forget to change my picks. I've been very busy with work and it just slipped my mind. Or perhaps subconsciously could not pick do the grief I was suffering over the loss of my Sens.:lmao:


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

I tried to make the change of goalies to the Edmonton goalie when I was informed that I was too late. Your wife is doing well, however.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Not watching the game on TV, but pulling for Bufalo on the computer.


----------



## Brainstrained (Jan 15, 2002)

Well, it looks like Kami has first place sewn up. Congratulations! :clap: 

But there is still a healthy competition for second, so don't forget to update your picks.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

Brainstrained said:


> Well, it looks like Kami has first place sewn up. Congratulations! :clap:
> 
> But there is still a healthy competition for second, so don't forget to update your picks.


They're locked in for the final Dr.G., no more changing picks.
Heck, I have enough eliminated players to field a baseball team. :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

gw, yes, I knew about the locked in status. Sadly, Buffalo lost and I had many of their players on my roster.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

I promise not to watch the game on TV. Thus, Edmonton has the advantage.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

I'm not watching (on TV) and Edmonton is winning 1-0. I shall call it a night and log on tomorrow morning to see by what score they won.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

The loss of Roloson has undoubtedly scared the bejeebers out of many an Oiler fan, but I honestly believe that they can still bring home the cup with Jussi or Ty sharing net-minding duties. It won't be easy, but Oiler tenacity could still prevail in this series.

What does concern me, is allowing the Hurricane to come back after being down 3-0. That just shouldn't happen in the Stanley Cup finals.

And finally, everyone is saying Roloson is out for the duration, but I'm not totally convinced.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

I agree, gw. I shall do my part and not watch the games on TV. We shall see.


----------



## Brainstrained (Jan 15, 2002)

Congratulations Kami! :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: 

Well done.:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

Good job Kami! :clap: 

See ya all in the pool in September.


----------



## Kami (Jul 29, 2002)

Thanks, Brainstrained & gwillikers. I really enjoyed playing this year and to win the playoff session was a bonus. I can hardly wait for the start of next season


----------



## Ants (May 6, 2003)

Congrats as well Kami!


----------

